# Our new Baby CDT's



## 68merc (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks to Yvonne, Hannah (my 13 year old daughter) and I have 2 hatchlings. We were able to pick them up Christmas eve first thing in the morning. 
Their names are Thing one and Thing two! The darker of the 2 is Thing one because dark comes before light 
We got them home and with in minutes they were eating spring mix and some weeds from the yard. They have explored every inch of the habitat and last night about sun down they both went into their hide.
I divided the enclosure to make sure they stay warm and so they don't get lost away from the heat. 
They are both eating well and being active.

Here they are.


----------



## 68merc (Dec 25, 2010)

finleateater, I cheated with the enclosure. Im a carpenter, I build it in the garage. But all the parts came from Home Depot


----------



## Candy (Dec 25, 2010)

I love their names!  What a great enclosure you have for them. They're off to a great start.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 25, 2010)

They are super cute! Congrats! You will love them they have awesome personalities!


----------



## abra (Dec 25, 2010)

Aww! They're so cute!


----------



## Shelly (Dec 25, 2010)

68merc said:


> finleateater, I cheated with the enclosure. Im a carpenter



...and a very good one, by the looks of it. That's pretty tricky how you made the hide.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 25, 2010)

Beautiful little torts. I'm envious of your carpentry skills :shy:


----------



## Laura (Dec 25, 2010)

careful they dont fall off that tile and get turned upside down...
I might have to expand... build more pens...


----------



## Tom (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice. Congrats. I love these little guys.


----------



## 68merc (Dec 25, 2010)

Laura said:


> careful they dont fall off that tile and get turned upside down...
> I might have to expand... build more pens...



I adjusted the cypress mulch so there is no more drop off. The enclosure is plenty big for the next year to 18 months. :+)


----------



## armandoarturo (Dec 26, 2010)

lovely hatchlings! xD
and cool enclosure! , Im planning on building one like yours for next batch of babies... (next summer) =)
congratulations!, great xmas gift =)


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, that's so wonderful that you got 2 of them and have them be so distinct. Congratulations, they are both beautiful. Very cool enclosure--Play time for the thing 1 and 2!


----------

